# متجدد : الحان الكنيسة القبطية "بصوت المعلم إبراهيم عياد"



## يسطس الأنطونى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

* الحان الكنيسة القبطية "بصوت المعلم إبراهيم عياد"*
*




*

*الحان عيد النيروز*
*الطقس الكيهكى*
*عيد الميلاد*
*تسبحة عشية احاد الصوم الكبير*
*طقس الصوم الكبير*
*طقس أسبوع الالام*
*ليلة  ابوغالامسيس*
*   عيد القيامة*
* عيد الصعود*
*++يتبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع++*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*مرد صلاة الصلح
رفع بخور عشية وباكر
مردات القداس
مردات الشماس
القداس الباسيلى
الاواشى الكبار
ارباع الناقوس
دخول المسيح أرض مصر
قطع الساعات
تسبحة عشية الأحاد السنوى
تسبحة نصف الليل
الطقس السنوى و مردات الشعب
تسبحة نصف الليل
تقديم الحمل
أرباع الناقوس و الذكصولوجيات*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*لحن أونضوس
لحن بى ابنيفما*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*:ura1:مفاجأة:ura1:
صدر حديثاً طقس يوم 29 من كل شهر قبطى للمعلم  إبراهيم عياد
أدخل وحمل
من هنا*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*إنجيل رائع بصوت المعلم إبراهيم عياد
[YOUTUBE]bvGKS_wYNr8[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*لحن البركة تين أوؤشت تعليمى
[YOUTUBE]oJabP0UW6Q0[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------

